# GROMING QUESTION



## momtothree (May 19, 2013)

I was wondering how hard is it to groom your own dogs? I have 3 and with the weather being bad I can't seem to keep them on their grooming schedule.

What clippers etc would I need to get? 

I also have arthritis in my hands, and shoulders, so is this something I could even attempt to do or would I just be wasting my money buying clippers?

I can't stand when they start growing out and you can't see their faces. 

Any thoughts or suggestions would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Hullo, Momtothree; I have two, a Havanese and a Coton de Tulear. I've never sent them to a groomer (I've had Cotons for ten years, my Havanese for 10 months) although on a bad hair day I do sometimes think about it. I'm put off by the many horror stories, although there are equal numbers of success stories. I am lucky in that I do not have arthritis, and if I did might think far more seriously about getting help. Cuba, my Havanese, has just got to the stage where I can put her hair up in a topknot, which keeps it out of her eyes; before it grew long enough I used dog hair-gel (amazon has it), and still use a bit on the hair under the eyes. Tycho, my Coton, now has a trim for his fringe (bangs, I mean - I'm English!), but I'm not sure it's a road I would go down again, it's a bit of an on-going job and I'm not sure I'm that happy with it. You don't say how old your dogs are, so I'm not sure whether you've been through the coat-blowing phase? Cuba is yet to reach this dread time. If you search for 'grooming' you will find lots and lots of good advice on equipment needed, favourite shampoos and conditioners, de-matting sprays, dryers, clippers, nail-grinders, brushes and combs.


----------



## momtothree (May 19, 2013)

My 2 girls will be 2 in March and my male will be 4 in July. The groomer tells me that my white girl has the coat of a Coton. She is a hard one to brush and keep mat free.

Thanks for your reply, I have been reading some of the threads on grooming, just want to make sure I get the best clippers for the job. I also get kind of confused with all the different replies. So many options and chooses to make.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

Is there a Petco or PetSmart near you? If so you can go there and watch the groomers do their thing. It should give you an idea if it's something you'd be able to do. I have the Wahl cordless Arco Se clippers, they are very lightweight. Supposedly they are not as powerful as clippers with cords but I am happy with the way they work. Then you would have to buy a couple of different types of scissors, I have short ones, long ones and thinning shears. With 3 dogs, you would definitely save money in the long run. When you first start the clipping and grooming yourself it can be frustrating but with time it gets easier. You can also look up grooming videos on youtube. Wahl makes a good video.


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

momtothree said:


> My 2 girls will be 2 in March and my male will be 4 in July. The groomer tells me that my white girl has the coat of a Coton. She is a hard one to brush and keep mat free.
> 
> Thanks for your reply, I have been reading some of the threads on grooming, just want to make sure I get the best clippers for the job. I also get kind of confused with all the different replies. So many options and chooses to make.


I agree that sometimes there is just too much advice, isn't there; it's difficult to steer a course through the myriad possibilities. I'm afraid we all make mistakes and buy things that we end up never using, but trial and error might be the only way - we are all wedded to particular products, aren't we - I'm keen on Warren London Hydrating Butter in Mango and Guava, Amazon has it.

Coton coats are certainly a challenge; Tycho's coat is far thicker than Cuba's, and the cottony-ness means that it matts very easily. There are good de-matting products out there, one called The Stuff is popular on this forum, I think, and Cowboy Magic is good. I believe my favourite is only available in the UK - it's by a company called Groom Professional, and is called Matt Magic (De-matting and detangling spray). Chris Christensen buttercombs are very popular here, but I guess I'm just difficult - I far prefer a comb I have called a Silkomb by Cricket. Amazon has them, too; they are FAR cheaper than the buttercomb, and lighter; I have the Pro-30 and the Pro-10. They are meant for us humans, but work brilliantly on dogs
On the clipper front I prefer a cordless one - I have the little Wahl - just because, even though it is probably less powerful, it's so easy to get into difficult places without a cord to tangle.


----------



## momtothree (May 19, 2013)

RitaandRiley said:


> Is there a Petco or PetSmart near you? If so you can go there and watch the groomers do their thing. It should give you an idea if it's something you'd be able to do. I have the Wahl cordless Arco Se clippers, they are very lightweight. Supposedly they are not as powerful as clippers with cords but I am happy with the way they work. Then you would have to buy a couple of different types of scissors, I have short ones, long ones and thinning shears. With 3 dogs, you would definitely save money in the long run. When you first start the clipping and grooming yourself it can be frustrating but with time it gets easier. You can also look up grooming videos on youtube. Wahl makes a good video.


I do not have either a Petco or Petsmart anywhere near me. Is there any certain brand of scissors that I will need to buy? I will check out the Walh clippers.

I have been looking at some videos and got to thinking on a good day I probably could do this.

Thanks for you reply.


----------



## momtothree (May 19, 2013)

Lalla said:


> I agree that sometimes there is just too much advice, isn't there; it's difficult to steer a course through the myriad possibilities. I'm afraid we all make mistakes and buy things that we end up never using, but trial and error might be the only way - we are all wedded to particular products, aren't we - I'm keen on Warren London Hydrating Butter in Mango and Guava, Amazon has it.
> 
> Coton coats are certainly a challenge; Tycho's coat is far thicker than Cuba's, and the cottony-ness means that it matts very easily. There are good de-matting products out there, one called The Stuff is popular on this forum, I think, and Cowboy Magic is good. I believe my favourite is only available in the UK - it's by a company called Groom Professional, and is called Matt Magic (De-matting and detangling spray). Chris Christensen buttercombs are very popular here, but I guess I'm just difficult - I far prefer a comb I have called a Silkomb by Cricket. Amazon has them, too; they are FAR cheaper than the buttercomb, and lighter; I have the Pro-30 and the Pro-10. They are meant for us humans, but work brilliantly on dogs
> On the clipper front I prefer a cordless one - I have the little Wahl - just because, even though it is probably less powerful, it's so easy to get into difficult places without a cord to tangle.


Thank you so much for all the useful information, I have the Warren London hydrating butter in my shopping card, also have 2 of the silkombs in the cart. Going to look at the Wahl clippers and wee what I can find.


----------



## RitaandRiley (Feb 27, 2012)

I suggested going to Petco/PetSmart to watch because I think it's different to see the grooming done "live". The videos tend to have dogs that stand perfectly still and sometimes are edited which can make it look easier. I bought Kenchii Scorpion scissors because I came across a good deal on them on Amazon. They seem fine, they are nice and sharp. I don't think it's necessary to spend as much as I did, but I get carried away with my little guy. I'm gonna have to check out those combs and the hydrating butter, too!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

There are a ton of grooming videos on you tube. I like Jodi Murphy. I think she also recommends what to buy. I have her havanese grooming DVD. I groom all my guys&#8230;not very well

http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=jodi murphy havanese&sm=3


----------



## sandypaws (Aug 8, 2012)

momtothree said:


> I was wondering how hard is it to groom your own dogs? I have 3 and with the weather being bad I can't seem to keep them on their grooming schedule.
> 
> What clippers etc would I need to get?
> 
> ...


I, too, have problems with my hands. Arthritis in my thumb which also gives me pain in my wrist and have had surgery on both wrists for carpal tunnel syndrome, as well as surgery on two fingers on each hand for trigger fingers. I currently have another trigger finger that will need surgery eventually, but will settle for my second cortisone injection for now. I do find it difficult to hold clippers at times, as they seem quite awkward to me. Combing and brushing don't seem to be a problem. As you said, though, some days are better than others. I also don't take any meds other than an occasional Advil or two. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## momtothree (May 19, 2013)

RitaandRiley said:


> I suggested going to Petco/PetSmart to watch because I think it's different to see the grooming done "live". The videos tend to have dogs that stand perfectly still and sometimes are edited which can make it look easier. I bought Kenchii Scorpion scissors because I came across a good deal on them on Amazon. They seem fine, they are nice and sharp. I don't think it's necessary to spend as much as I did, but I get carried away with my little guy. I'm gonna have to check out those combs and the hydrating butter, too!


I tend to overbuy too. I will check out those scissors. Thanks.


----------



## momtothree (May 19, 2013)

lfung5 said:


> There are a ton of grooming videos on you tube. I like Jodi Murphy. I think she also recommends what to buy. I have her havanese grooming DVD. I groom all my guys&#8230;not very well
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=jodi murphy havanese&sm=3


I have been watching videos, I will check these out thanks. My way of thinking even a bad haircut is better than no haircut and it will grow back.


----------



## momtothree (May 19, 2013)

sandypaws said:


> I, too, have problems with my hands. Arthritis in my thumb which also gives me pain in my wrist and have had surgery on both wrists for carpal tunnel syndrome, as well as surgery on two fingers on each hand for trigger fingers. I currently have another trigger finger that will need surgery eventually, but will settle for my second cortisone injection for now. I do find it difficult to hold clippers at times, as they seem quite awkward to me. Combing and brushing don't seem to be a problem. As you said, though, some days are better than others. I also don't take any meds other than an occasional Advil or two. Good luck with your decision.


Some days even combing and brushing is painful. I also have carpal tunnel. I don't take arthritis meds very often they hurt my stomach.
I just hate to spend a bunch of money on grooming tools and then not be able to use them. On the other hand I can't stand seeing them all grown out and needing a hair cut either


----------



## maya1 (Feb 17, 2011)

I have never groomed my own dogs due to arthritis and a total lack of motor skill. I found a wonderful groomer from Japan. The Havs love her but she is booked for months which is good for my pocketbook. I can't handle the mats. No matter what I do, my white Havie is full of them. I did buy a expensive mat comb that my partner tries to get the worst of out but all in all, I depend on my groomer. I admire all those who are skilled at grooming. I do give them baths yet even then I don't feel I do a good job. sigh


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

Read this!!!:

http://www.havanesefanciers.com/edu-20090704

HIghly recommended; the above is a revue, and there's a link to how to get it (the Havanese Magazine advertise and sell, it, too - that may be the link, I didn't check). It's a small book stuffed full of seriously useful advice, I wouldn't be without it for the world and can't imagine why I didn't mention it straight off on this thread - just forgot! Anyway, anyone who even contemplates doing their own grooming should have a copy, it's invaluable.


----------



## maya1 (Feb 17, 2011)

Thank you for the book link


----------



## Lalla (Jul 30, 2013)

maya1 said:


> Thank you for the book link


Goodness, Maya1, it must be the middle of the night where you are??! You're welcome, re the book - it's really useful, as already said; as for doing things well, sigh, you at least have a reason, with your arthritis; I'm pretty hit and miss about it all, and don't have that excuse, sigh! We can only all do our best, can't we, and if it's really not good enough, be able to recognise that help is needed. I'm just so sceptical about the quality of much of the help out there, so if you have a good groomer, hang on to them!! I hope they don't go back to Japan!


----------

